# Urgent Prayers Needed



## Lennabella (Mar 29, 2007)

My husband's cousin (1st cousins son) in Michigan has just been diagnosed with acute myelogenous leukemia - there are 3 types of this leukemia and his is the most aggressive one.

Poor guy, he's just 24 and has been in a serious relationship with a nice girl in Boston.

He is in hospital receiving chemo and is in a special covered bubble so he is not exposed to any infections.

There are going to be 2 donor drives for him, one in Boston and one in Detroit ..

The family is urging everyone to please get tested for a possible match to him - he has two brothers who were tested and their results came back today as no match .. his parents were going to the hospital now to tell him the news as he was hoping they were the answer.

The test is easy, just a swab from your cheek and then it's tested to see if you are a match.

They are rushing as there is not much time ...

Please pray for him and if you could - get tested at your local Red Cross .. you may possibly save a life.

Thank you all, I know your prayers work miracles.


----------



## I found nemo (Feb 23, 2006)

I am so sorry, Lina.OMG 24, how terrifying :bysmilie: 
Prayers, prayers and more prayers and lots of love :grouphug: :grouphug:


----------



## 3Maltmom (May 23, 2005)

Oh Lina, I am so very sorry. How heartbreaking this is. What a worry. 

I will pray for a match. I have a good feeling, Lina. I'm confident this will work out. 

We love you. Prayers are with you, and your family. Special prayers for your husband's cousin. What is his name?
I don't think you mentioned his name, but I would like to name him in my prayers. :grouphug:


----------



## momtoboo (Jan 30, 2006)

rayer: rayer: rayer: rayer: rayer: Prayers being said for your cousin-in-law.


----------



## CeeCee's Mom (Sep 14, 2006)

Lina, this is such sudden and scary news for your husband's cousin. Prayers will be said for him. I know the family is upset. Hopefully one of the parents will be a match! Please keep us informed.


----------



## mimi2 (Mar 29, 2005)

Oh no! That is terrible! You are all in my thoughts and prayers!!!!!!! rayer: rayer: rayer: :grouphug: :grouphug: :grouphug:


----------



## Bonnie's Mommie (Mar 2, 2006)

Prayers to you and your husband and family for a match, Lina.


----------



## maggieh (Dec 16, 2007)

Many prayers are heading your way.

:grouphug: rayer:


----------



## jodublin (Sep 27, 2006)

prayers and hugs :grouphug:


----------



## Lennabella (Mar 29, 2007)

Thanks all - no his parents can't be a match because they share genes that's why the siblings were tested.
Had they had 4 children - one in the 4 would have been a definate match - but unfortunately, after her 3 boys, the mother did give birth to a beautiful baby girl who had a major defect, her intestines were formed very short instead of several feet - she didn't live more than 4 days.

So now they are frantic, my husband is 'JUST' over 50 and they won't take him, but he can be a private donor and pay $150 for the test.

His name is Aram, I was told that his match would have a closer chance if they search his own nationality - in this case Armenian, so they are going through the Armenian Bone Marrow Registry as well as the American one to find a match - only set back - funding is not available for the Armenian Bone Marrow - each test costs $50, if you want immediate (1 week) results, so they are trying to collect funds to cover the volunteers costs. 

Very sad he's so young.


----------



## Snowball Pie's Mommi (Oct 16, 2008)

I am so sorry, Lina. He is so young. 

There are looking for blood donors and a bone marrow match, right?

I will keep your family and your husband's cousin in my prayers. :grouphug:


----------



## revakb2 (Sep 8, 2006)

I am so sorry to hear the news. Lots of thoughts and prayers for Aram and his family.


----------



## susie and sadie (Jun 22, 2005)

I am so very sorry to hear this. My prayers will most definitely be with him and his family. rayer: rayer: rayer:


----------



## Maidto2Maltese (Oct 19, 2004)

I'm so sorry this young man has such a serious problem. Will certainly be praying a match can be found quickly!

Has a plea on a local news chanel been done?


----------



## The A Team (Dec 1, 2005)

OMG! Lina, what sad sad news. I feel awlful....24 years old....that just not fair! I pray good donors are found and quickly.


----------



## theboyz (Jan 10, 2007)

Prayers from Bob and Marsha. I am so sorry and hope a match can be found fast.

Hugs for you Lina.


----------



## BrookeB676 (Oct 17, 2004)

Wow, that is so sad. I have a step-uncle who just went through leukemia, thank god he seems to be doing ok so far after his chemo. He was also isolated in ICU in the hospital for several months. 

I can't believe just 24. Do these patients need blood, or bone marrow? How do you donate bone marrow (if that's even possible). I pray he finds a match. I am under 30- and never feel invincible to these types of tradgedies. But, I can't believe how scary that is, for someone so young! I will pray for him.


----------



## donnad (Aug 22, 2006)

i will most certainly prayer for him and that a donor be found soon rayer:


----------



## Lennabella (Mar 29, 2007)

QUOTE (BrookeB676 @ Mar 24 2009, 06:11 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=750536


> Wow, that is so sad. I have a step-uncle who just went through leukemia, thank god he seems to be doing ok so far after his chemo. He was also isolated in ICU in the hospital for several months.
> 
> I can't believe just 24. Do these patients need blood, or bone marrow? How do you donate bone marrow (if that's even possible). I pray he finds a match. I am under 30- and never feel invincible to these types of tradgedies. But, I can't believe how scary that is, for someone so young! I will pray for him.[/B]


There are two type of things they do, right now they are looking for bone marrow, it's taken from the lower back, while you are under a general or spinal, 4 incisions are made (small) and a needle is inserted and draws out the marrow .. the donor feels no pain but will feel some back pain which will go away.
The other way is to draw blood, wash it (I don't know how) and give it to the patient. I am not a medical person but just going on what people are telling me.

I heard today, Aram has gone from Stage 2 to Stage 5 in just 2 weeks.

We are all so upset and worried for him :bysmilie:


----------



## BrookeB676 (Oct 17, 2004)

QUOTE (LennaBella @ Mar 24 2009, 07:05 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=750858


> QUOTE (BrookeB676 @ Mar 24 2009, 06:11 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=750536





> Wow, that is so sad. I have a step-uncle who just went through leukemia, thank god he seems to be doing ok so far after his chemo. He was also isolated in ICU in the hospital for several months.
> 
> I can't believe just 24. Do these patients need blood, or bone marrow? How do you donate bone marrow (if that's even possible). I pray he finds a match. I am under 30- and never feel invincible to these types of tradgedies. But, I can't believe how scary that is, for someone so young! I will pray for him.[/B]


There are two type of things they do, right now they are looking for bone marrow, it's taken from the lower back, while you are under a general or spinal, 4 incisions are made (small) and a needle is inserted and draws out the marrow .. the donor feels no pain but will feel some back pain which will go away.
The other way is to draw blood, wash it (I don't know how) and give it to the patient. I am not a medical person but just going on what people are telling me.

I heard today, Aram has gone from Stage 2 to Stage 5 in just 2 weeks.

We are all so upset and worried for him :bysmilie:
[/B][/QUOTE]

OMG, please keep us updated. It sounds very aggressive. I hope they can do something, fast! I believe in miracles.


----------



## bbry (Feb 17, 2007)

Prayers for Aram and the family.


----------



## mysugarbears (Aug 13, 2007)

Keeping Aram in my prayers that they find a match. :grouphug: rayer: rayer: :grouphug:


----------



## elizabeth (Oct 31, 2008)

What blood type is he Lina? Do we need to be the same blood type to be a donor? (I assume so). I will be happy to be tested but wondered if blood type needs to match. My husband and I will pray for a miracle to come his way. rayer: rayer: rayer: rayer: rayer: rayer: rayer: rayer: :amen:


----------



## Katkoota (Feb 18, 2006)

QUOTE (LennaBella @ Mar 25 2009, 04:05 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=750858


> There are two type of things they do, right now they are looking for bone marrow, it's taken from the lower back, while you are under a general or spinal, 4 incisions are made (small) and a needle is inserted and draws out the marrow .. the donor feels no pain but will feel some back pain which will go away.
> The other way is to draw blood, wash it (I don't know how) and give it to the patient. I am not a medical person but just going on what people are telling me.
> 
> I heard today, Aram has gone from Stage 2 to Stage 5 in just 2 weeks.
> ...


I keep on rayer: that a match can be found very fast 

QUOTE (LennaBella @ Mar 24 2009, 05:08 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=750323


> funding is not available for the Armenian Bone Marrow - each test costs $50, if you want immediate (1 week) results, so they are trying to collect funds to cover the volunteers costs.[/B]


was the funding covered? Or it is all set (the same Bone Marrow Drive that you are organizing at the church)? 
you sure have our rayer: for that poor guy and his family
Please keep us posted


----------



## Lennabella (Mar 29, 2007)

QUOTE (Elizabeth @ Mar 26 2009, 11:43 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=752169


> What blood type is he Lina? Do we need to be the same blood type to be a donor? (I assume so). I will be happy to be tested but wondered if blood type needs to match. My husband and I will pray for a miracle to come his way. rayer: rayer: rayer: rayer: rayer: rayer: rayer: rayer: :amen:[/B]



No Elizabeth, it's not his blood type they need, it's his make up of HLA - they did a dna test yesterday on my husband, we have to wait one week for results, I also did the test along with two other cousins of his so let's see.

His info has gone all over into the Bone Marrow data bases, if there is a match, they should find it soon, otherwise Donor Drives are going to continue, his perfect match could be anywhere.

We are praying he finds one soon, geez I wish their family a big miracle, the poor parents are suffering along with him.


----------



## Lennabella (Mar 29, 2007)

No, if you just go to any Red Cross and get tested and be put on their donor list, they will search that list, it's free - those results usually take 3 weeks to come in.

Because we are doing an exclusive one for Aram, to expedite the test down to one week, they are charging us $50 per test, they get very little funding from the Govt .. so they told us to have a fund raiser to cover the cost.

We already have collected up to $3000 and we have another cousin of Aram's who rang me today to say he is going to help with the costs (he's quite well off) .. I am not worried about the cost, I know between all his cousins we can cover it. If we have money left over, we are going to give it to his parents.

We have some nice gifts for the raffle, so hopefully we'll get some money from there.

I have not been able to concentrate on anything else since Sunday, I've just been on the phone and internet day and night ...

They have a facebook page for him and since sunday - he has over 1,800 members who are supporting him and are willing to go get tested and are wanting to have a drive in their home town - all young people too .. so we are very excited about that.


----------



## CandicePK (Nov 11, 2004)

Many prayers for this young man and everyone who loves him....


----------



## bellapuppy (Dec 1, 2008)

Many prayers coming your way. God bless him.


----------



## Thebruxer (Mar 25, 2009)

i really hope he makes it through ok. thoughts and prayers ofcourse for him and his family. so sad


----------



## SicilianRose (Jun 8, 2008)

OMG, I am so sorry to hear this. I will keep him in my prayers. rayer: rayer: rayer:


----------



## madden (Jan 15, 2009)

Oh no 

My heart and prayers go out to Adam and his family :heart:

Hugs to you :grouphug:b


----------



## bonniesmom (Jun 2, 2008)

Oh, Lina - I am so terribly sorry, and my heart goes out to Aram and his family. I really believe that with so much support from so many people,
a match will be found soon - I hope so! :grouphug:


----------



## allheart (Oct 3, 2008)

QUOTE (LennaBella @ Mar 23 2009, 06:43 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=750237


> My husband's cousin (1st cousins son) in Michigan has just been diagnosed with acute myelogenous leukemia - there are 3 types of this leukemia and his is the most aggressive one.
> 
> Poor guy, he's just 24 and has been in a serious relationship with a nice girl in Boston.
> 
> ...



Oh Lina, I am so sorry....but prayers are so very powerful...I pray, with all for this young man. rayer: rayer: rayer:


----------



## Cosy (Feb 9, 2006)

Add my prayers. I know how powerful they are so he'll get that match!


----------



## honeybun (Mar 6, 2007)

Praying you get a match soon.


----------

